

10 worst PC keyboards of all time - mcxx
http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,139100-page,2-c,keyboards/article.html

======
brk
I actively remember using almost all of those at one point or another. Many
just for playing around on, or at friends houses (the Atari and the T/I's).

The PCjr is always bashed, especially for the keyboard, but I never understood
that. For starters mine had the "real" keyboard in addition to the chiclet
keyboard. I also knew a few other folks with jr's, and never remember anyone
using the chiclet keyboard. I must've written a couple hundred thousand lines
of BASIC on my jr, and interfaced it to all kinds of peripherals, and later
other PCs in the house.

The PET brought back fond memories, I taught myself to program (more or less
by looking at other BASIC programs for examples) on one of those. My first
"application" was to display a calendar for the month of November... I
finished it in February ;)

~~~
bobochan
You were fortunate. I was the only guy in my college dorm with a computer, an
Apple //e, when my neighbor announced he was getting a PC Jr. As a dedicated
fanboy (even back then) I was nervous that my Apple would be crushed by the
IBM giant. I was instantly relieved when I saw his chiclet keyboard and
surmised that my computer was still the cool one on campus.

I lived to type in adventure games from Creative Computing, inCider and other
mags that published BASIC code. I still remember fondly playing countless
hours of Super Star Trek.

------
apathy
Is it sad or proud that I recognized 5 of the 10 keyboards from having written
programs on them in elementary school? The TI-1000 was particularly atrocious,
although the PCjr wireless keyboard was pretty godawful.

The old-school HP, IBM, and Sun workstation keyboards -- seemingly cleft from
a solid block of metal, with a satisfying _CLICK_ on each keypress -- get my
vote as the best keyboards ever made. It was a sad day when I looked at the HP
and IBM white-box models in a store one day and realized that the good
keyboards were no longer being made.

------
mhb
The current iMac keyboard is a big POS and should be among these. But maybe
the reviewers didn't want to include because it looks so pretty.

------
jacobolus
Shouldn't the title be more like "10 worst PC keyboards of the late 1970s and
early 1980s _"_

~~~
icky
I think any keyboards made later couldn't help but suck less than _those_
abominations.

------
alaskamiller
It's Model M or die.

